# Ilita meets Rusty



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Honest to Pete, Ilita never ceases to amaze us. Although she has been more than willing to be friends with any dog she has met to date (barring an aforementioned St. Bernard), we still faced an unknown with her meeting her soon to be new brother. Once she actually noticed what I was holding and realized it was a "who", she was enthralled. Incredibly gentle with the little man, who was as bold as could be and more than willing to be friends with her. 








I held my breath when she stretched out her paw, but you could tell she was being as gentle as could be. Not a hair on his back was disturbed.








They even exchanged play bows!


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Oh sweet Ilita, she's such a good girl, I wish Charlie was good with small dogs, he does the paw thing, but a lot less gentle. My small dog has learned to dodge flying feet🙄
He's not mean, just an idiot i guess, LOL

On another note, Rusty is adorable


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

Those pics made my entire week! Dogs make the world a better place.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Awe is Rustie a corgi? Cute both of em. Glad it went well. I miss puppy play and breath. 
I don't miss the lack of sleep. I remember being so tired with the broken sleep. 
I did however enjoy many sunrises with tiny Apex and a cup of coffee. Hazy eyed and half asleep 
Can't wait to hear about the two of them in the coming years. 😍


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Aw....... such an adorable and refreshing photos to see first thing in the morning! We need more photos and updates, lol

Ilita is going to be a great sister! I am so happy for you!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

What cute pups! Corgis and shepherds go well together (except mine of course)


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Apex1 said:


> Awe is Rustie a corgi? Cute both of em. Glad it went well. I miss puppy play and breath.
> I don't miss the lack of sleep. I remember being so tired with the broken sleep.
> I did however enjoy many sunrises with tiny Apex and a cup of coffee. Hazy eyed and half asleep
> Can't wait to hear about the two of them in the coming years. 😍


Yes, he is a Pembroke Welsh Corgi. And yes, not looking forward to the lack of sleep. To say nothing of keeping track of him as he is small enough to get into spaces Ilita couldn't. He is amazingly fast! You wouldn't think those tiny little legs could propel him with speed but they do.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> What cute pups! Corgis and shepherds go well together (except mine of course)


With both being in the herding group, they actually have some similar characteristics that I do believe will help make them compatible. Also these corgis are noted for being bold, confident and tenacious (some use the less politically correct term 'stubborn'). Rusty is certainly showing these characteristics.

As they say: "Let the Games begin!"


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

What a great first meeting, so happy to see it's all working out! 

The little one at home is bold and busy and tough lol for a fluffy little thing. She loves playing with the big dogs and as good as Finn is around her (careful and gentle) he does head for high ground when she starts lol. Piper has taken to her in a different way, albeit gentle .. she's less respectful of little dog space with her big feet.. but far more tolerant of the pestering and prompts to play. Will lay on the floor and engage the puppy.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Awww llita is so sweet! That is awesome and great pics btw…

Our girl Vienna is absolutely obsessed with our chihuahua Rocky and does the paw on the back thing as well. Sometimes he gets squashed LOL. Rocky is 15 years old and wants no part of his baby sister. She wants to be near him at all times and watches him like a hawk when they are outside together. Strange from a GSD that has some dog reactivity that we are working on…she never even barked at Rocky  

What a wonderful way to start a relationship…good gril llita!


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Awesome!! I didn't realize Rusty was coming along so soon! You guys must be gluttons for punishment, getting two puppies within 6 months!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

So cute! Welcome Rusty. Looking forward to seeing their adventures together.


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

So cute! I love seeing large dogs who know how to dial it down a notch (okay, many notches) for the littles.



doubleroll said:


> Awww llita is so sweet! That is awesome and great pics btw…
> 
> Our girl Vienna is absolutely obsessed with our chihuahua Rocky and does the paw on the back thing as well. Sometimes he gets squashed LOL. Rocky is 15 years old and wants no part of his baby sister. She wants to be near him at all times and watches him like a hawk when they are outside together. Strange from a GSD that has some dog reactivity that we are working on…she never even barked at Rocky
> 
> What a wonderful way to start a relationship…good gril llita!


lol this sounds just like Vera and my Chihuahua. Vera loves Chi and thinks she is the most amazing dog in the world and constantly wants to be touching her, especially while sleeping. While Chi is just like “you are large annoying please stop touching me” 😄


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

banzai555 said:


> Awesome!! I didn't realize Rusty was coming along so soon! You guys must be gluttons for punishment, getting two puppies within 6 months!


Picture how Ilita was with Willow....now transfer that to Ilita being Willow and Rusty being Ilita. Pretty sure that is how the play time is going to progress. 

Re 'gluttons for punishment', uninterrupted sleep is way overrated.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

SMcN said:


> Yes, he is a Pembroke Welsh Corgi. And yes, not looking forward to the lack of sleep. To say nothing of keeping track of him as he is small enough to get into spaces Ilita couldn't. He is amazingly fast! You wouldn't think those tiny little legs could propel him with speed but they do.


You are brave. Corgis need a lot more exercise than German Shepherds.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> You are brave. Corgis need a lot more exercise than German Shepherds.


My husband and I discussed this attribute. He reminded me "The Corgi is YOUR responsibility!"  I figure with their energy level and boldness, he won't have any trouble giving Ilita a run for her money.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She may get tired more easily than he does.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> She may get tired more easily than he does.


That's what the Corgi breeder said. We will be monitoring both of them closely.


----------

